#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  Intriguing Necklace

## Zel

So, I have an overwhelming affinity for thrift stores. Even when I'm not looking for one, I always manage to stumble across a little hole-in-the-wall place that begs for my discovery.

Recently, I found myself turned around in a convoluted mess of one-way streets and catwalks, and found a tiny little house that was home to literally thousands of strange trinkets, jewelry, clothing and assorted knickknacks.

Hidden under a glass case with amber, amethyst and tarnished silver pendants was one of the most beautifully intriguing pieces I've come across. I'm quite positive it's jade, though I leave room for possible error. Engraved on the jade is a symbol I've never seen before.

Does anyone recognize it? Or perhaps any cultures/beliefs that may use these sorts of shapes?

Apologies for the quality. Phone cameras aren't as detail-oriented as I'd like. I included a negative in case it revealed more detail.

x
x
x

----------


## zero

I believe it is a compass symbol.

perhaps it is a sign that you will always find yuor way.

----------


## Zel

*zero* I had a similar thought about that. It looks like a sixteen point compass, but that doesn't explain the strange and seemingly out-of-place shapes in the middle. But thank you for your input, perhaps that will point me in a fruitful direction. (:

*MrK* I'm not very familiar with masonry symbols, but I suppose that's just as valid as *zero*'s viewpoint. Thank you. (:

----------


## zero

I looked at that for a long time an thought the same, it is strange, but there are the two pointy prongs(or whatever they are called, that spin to north) like in a compass, now those four triangular, may be mounts but really not sure.

----------


## Zel

*Tolka* You know, I can honestly say I never realized that. Finding a compass-like pendant when I'd gotten lost. Ha! Neat.

About the pictures...the links still seem to be working...

Hopefully, this will work.

----------


## Zel

*Tolka/She Devil* Thanks for your input. I can now do a bit more research about it and a direction in which to go in.

Hopefully, I'll find a good lead. (:

----------

